# CJC 1296  DAC and GHRP2-wow



## squatster (Jun 7, 2014)

On my 3rd week so far - at first it was just - ok
Went to the gym today - was wondering why every one was eye balling me - I was getting pissed.
Looked across the gym and I could see a big dude looking at me, looked like he wanted to kill me.
It was me in the mirror WTF
went to the scale-up 4 lbs and lost a lot of fat - the muscle bellies are so full, I was so pumped
Loving it


----------



## squatster (Jun 8, 2014)

I am also doing test e and EQ


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 8, 2014)

What is your doing protocol squatster?

Hawk


----------



## squatster (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry - doing
 CJC 1296 W/DAC at 1mg twice per week
GHRP2- 167mcg 3 times per day -morning , afternoon and night
Going to start the GHRP2 4 times pr day next week
500 MG of EQ and 250 mg of Test E Sunday and Wednesday
I don't use much test any more - at my age - not really sure if I would get much more bang for the buck
Still getting days were the muscle is flat, but not near as many - this is getting fun
At week 10 I am going to get rid of the DAC and start low dose HGH
Who nows -I am going to go day to day


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 9, 2014)

Good stuff. I will reply to your pm soon. It's good to see you are pleased with your results.


----------



## squatster (Jun 13, 2014)

I know prob only water - up 3 more lbs this week
I need to take the CJC down some, At 167mcg 3 times a day now - having prob with sugar levels now after shot - going to bring it down a little then look at the diet- think I have to add some more donuts in


----------



## squatster (Jul 8, 2014)

The good and bad
The cycle keeps my muscle belly very full
Put on I think 12 lbs so far and dropped fat - down about 2%
Bad- hold a lot of water in skin
All injuries - are like magnified - nerves kill in shoulders
Hands kill
Muscles are so tight that they hurt AL the time - feels like they are ripping out of my skin all the time


----------



## squatster (Jul 8, 2014)

I would do it again in a second for the look of it - still have about 8 more weeks
Going to go get the fascia worked on some to try and loosen the muscles up a little and give space to grow


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Jul 8, 2014)

It's crazy how cjcDAC keeps the muscles so full and tight all the time.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 9, 2014)

squatster said:


> I would do it again in a second for the look of it - still have about 8 more weeks
> Going to go get the fascia worked on some to try and loosen the muscles up a little and give space to grow



This will be great for you. I had my calves done for the first time the other week and I have never felt so much pain


----------



## squatster (Jul 9, 2014)

When I did the nationals I had most of my body done every other week - I hated the legs  done- real the pressure on the knee joints would freak me out - it helps so much - you gain so much


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 12, 2014)

squatster said:


> I know prob only water - up 3 more lbs this week
> I need to take the CJC down some, At 167mcg 3 times a day now - having prob with sugar levels now after shot - going to bring it down a little then look at the diet- think I have to add some more donuts in



So did you swop over to cjc no dac as you are dosing it 3 times per day?

How are things going now? Sounds like you have made some great gains.


----------



## squatster (Jul 19, 2014)

I took a week and a half off of the peps - the heat - worn out and so on- lost 8 lbs fast-mostly water under the skin - looked cool. Had a few days were the muscles were real flat also - not fun at all - look like an aerobics instructor - no offense - some look great
Did a shot this am 
100 mcg of CJC
100 mcg of ghrp2
2 IU of growth
was starving all day again - right now I almost look like I am ready to go on stage - muscle bellies full as all hell - not holding any water-but cramping like a little girl.
Not sure what tomorrow will bring
Also thinking of going off the test and EQ for a bit and go to tren for a bit - not sure if I am to old for it thow


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jul 19, 2014)

Even adding in 30-40mg tren a per day could do wonders. You don't need to go high in dose for it to be effective.




squatster said:


> I took a week and a half off of the peps - the heat - worn out and so on- lost 8 lbs fast-mostly water under the skin - looked cool. Had a few days were the muscles were real flat also - not fun at all - look like an aerobics instructor - no offense - some look great
> Did a shot this am
> 100 mcg of CJC
> 100 mcg of ghrp2
> ...


----------



## squatster (Jul 23, 2014)

Always wondered why my stomach bothers me after I take it - feels like you are starving to death 10 mins after- this morning and another morning the shot gave me the shits-sucked.
I also can't eat meat now while on Peps - my body can't digest it. I have always shit like a seagull- put food near or in my mouth and I shit - not on this stuff- after meat-eating - can't shit - feel like a chick on it
How do girls not shit all week - don't they get toxic - -F ed up - I n
Everything
er under stood - I go 6 hours with out and I am feeling sick


----------



## squatster (Aug 7, 2014)

I have discontinued the peptides since 7-22
They were hurting my stomach- and I couldn't take the heat any more out side. 
I know the doses weren't to high for me because I have used much more. When I added the GH it did change things and I had to go down on the peps.
I will be starting back up one my boo sale stuff come in.  I am also going to switch my juice around and add Mel 2 to the mix.
I think the stomach problem was that I need to eat no sooner then 1- 1/2 hour before or after the peps but now make it hard to take the insulin?
Still can't figure out why I couldn't eat any beef when on Peps - it was like my body couldn't break it down at all. My stomach would be hurting and almost e constipated - that is not me ever
Gonna try some digestive emzines this time around


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 7, 2014)

squatster said:


> I have discontinued the peptides since 7-22
> They were hurting my stomach- and I couldn't take the heat any more out side.
> I know the doses weren't to high for me because I have used much more. When I added the GH it did change things and I had to go down on the peps.
> I will be starting back up one my boo sale stuff come in.  I am also going to switch my juice around and add Mel 2 to the mix.
> ...


Just wait til u mistakenly dose too much mt2 and that's a bad stomach pain. Do yourself a favor and get the smaller insulin syringes its much easier to use than the 1cc ones and easier to dose correctly


----------



## squatster (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Phoe - glad you said that
Was going to start the MT 2 tomorrow - I will pick up the smaller slin pins - went threw over 100 slin  pins In the last run never mind the juice pins - not sure what to do with them all now


----------

